# Where to stay near LA Union Station?



## Becky (Sep 10, 2019)

DH and I just booked a round trip LAX-OKJ because CS is diverting through the Tehachapi loop this weekend. We need to stay the night in LA since there are no trains homeward after 9:00pm. Any suggestions for something safe and close to Union Station?


----------



## Willbridge (Sep 10, 2019)

Becky said:


> DH and I just booked a round trip LAX-OKJ because CS is diverting through the Tehachapi loop this weekend. We need to stay the night in LA since there are no trains homeward after 9:00pm. Any suggestions for something safe and close to Union Station?


It's hard to guarantee safety, but I've been happy with two different places in Japantown:

Kawada Hotel
200 South Hill Street
Los Angeles, CA 90012
(213) 621-4455

Miyako Hotel
328 East 1st Street
Los Angeles, CA 90012
(213) 617-2000

In neither case were taxi drivers happy with the short trip. With less luggage I might have walked.


----------



## trainman74 (Sep 10, 2019)

Willbridge said:


> It's hard to guarantee safety, but I've been happy with two different places in Japantown...



For the benefit of the original poster (and anyone else who might be looking for hotels near L.A. Union Station): that particular neighborhood is actually called "Little Tokyo."

The closest hotel to Union Station is the Metro Plaza Hotel, which a number of people on this forum have stayed at.

As far as I can tell, the two closest "name brand" hotels to Union Station are the Best Western Plus Dragon Gate Inn (in Chinatown), and the Doubletree Los Angeles Downtown, which is near both of the hotels mentioned by Willbridge.


----------



## pennyk (Sep 10, 2019)

I have stayed at the Doubletree Los Angeles and felt very safe. Because I arrived at night, I did not walk to the hotel when I arrived. I seem to recall the hotel had a shuttle that picked us up. In the daylight, I walked from the hotel to Union Station several times, including once with luggage.


----------



## Becky (Sep 10, 2019)

Thanks so much, everybody! I chose the Metro Plaza hotel, nice to know others have stayed there. I may try one of the others on another trip. 

By the way, I tried to join the forum, but got an error message (twice) saying I seemed like a robot. I'll try again...


----------



## me_little_me (Sep 12, 2019)

We used the Metro Plaza and although it's not particularly nice nor modernized, it was clean and safe and easily walkable.


----------



## JRR (Sep 18, 2019)

pennyk said:


> I have stayed at the Doubletree Los Angeles and felt very safe. Because I arrived at night, I did not walk to the hotel when I arrived. I seem to recall the hotel had a shuttle that picked us up. In the daylight, I walked from the hotel to Union Station several times, including once with luggage.



We stayed there too. Liked the hotel and was very walkable in the daytime. Taxi at night.

Liked the “Little Tokyo” area also.


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 20, 2019)

we absolutely LOVE the Millenium Biltmore...just a short uber from Union Sation.


----------



## F900ElCapitan (Sep 21, 2019)

I’ll be staying at the Westin Bonaventure next week, I’ll let you know how that goes.


----------



## zephyr17 (Sep 21, 2019)

davidsdesire said:


> we absolutely LOVE the Millenium Biltmore...just a short uber from Union Sation.


Easy, quick and cheap to get from the Biltmore to Union Station using the Red/Purple Line subway from the Pershing Square Station.


----------



## trainman74 (Sep 21, 2019)

F900ElCapitan said:


> I’ll be staying at the Westin Bonaventure next week, I’ll let you know how that goes.



Ever seen the movie "True Lies"? There's a major action scene that was filmed on the Bonaventure's elevators.


----------



## JRR (Sep 21, 2019)

trainman74 said:


> Ever seen the movie "True Lies"? There's a major action scene that was filmed on the Bonaventure's elevators.



Great movie. I was involved in the approval process for the environmental bond which was needed to cover any potential environmental damage caused by the filming in the keys.


----------



## Maglev (Sep 21, 2019)

I stayed at the Westin Bonaventure on my last trip to LA, and will stay there again on an upcoming visit. The room was fine, the view was spectacular, and the restaurant was acceptable (at least for breakfast). Here's a photo from my room and a view from the elevator.


----------

